# Lister CS 6/1 Diesel Engine at 3" scale



## ennech (Sep 13, 2014)

This engine was originally designed by George Punter of Australia. I have made a few alterations to make it look a little more like the full size engine and also to make it a bit easier to make.  I have produced full detailed drawings and castings. 
Patrick O'.Donnell of BC Canada is doing a splendid job of machining an engine using my castings and drawings.
He is photographing his progress and we are publishing them as a serial on my facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lister-CS-61-Model-Diesel-Engine/270681059792379


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2014)

I grew up and old using Lister to drive Ingersoll-Rand Type 30 and Type 40 Air Compressors.
Will start first time and every time if fuel lines are fully primed.
Please furnish overall dimensions and pulley O.D. to check if my machine tools can take.

It is sad Lister made the engines so good and strong and last forever and now factory gone.
India makes the clones. Here in Singapore,nobody buys them. Chinese Diesel Engines are untouchable.


----------



## ennech (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Gus,

The largest part is the crankcase which is 133x131x95mm finished size.
The flywheels are 156mmin diameter x 22mm wide finished size.


----------



## gus (Sep 14, 2014)

ennech said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> The largest part is the crankcase which is 133x131x95mm finished size.
> The flywheels are 156mmin diameter x 22mm wide finished size.



Hi Ennech,

Where can I buy the castings and plans and how much?? 

May buy the plans first to read and then decide if my machineshop and Gus's trade school skill is good enough to tackle this job. I am about to start and run
the Nemett-Lynx IC Engine.


----------



## nowramfg (Sep 16, 2014)

Gus, you have better skills than I, and I am the gent he says is machining it for him 
 Shown is a flywheel in a Mini Lathe.(175 x 200)


----------



## gus (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Patrick,
You are my hero. Turning a big flywheel on a mini lathe!!!!th_wav
Please advise spindle speed. I can see carbide tool in action.

My skill is moderate but my impatience kills. I had quite a few bad pieces to rework on the Nemett-Lynx Engine. Now about to do housekeeping and tighten up the vee belt tension. A device needed to tension belts.Due to short pitch length,springing on the belts is very difficult.
Take care.


----------



## nowramfg (Sep 19, 2014)

Gus,I can't say for sure how many rpm, but it was slow, about 100 maybe. The lathe has a variable speed, so I adjusted for best cut, least noise!!


----------



## kadora (Sep 20, 2014)

Are drawings in metric ?
Thanks
Kadora


----------



## ennech (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Kadora, yes the dimensions are in metric.  If you give me your email address I will send you a sample drawing.  Eric


----------



## nowramfg (Sep 20, 2014)

This is what the crankcase looks like with some of the small parts fitted.


----------

